# Too much light?



## Difrano (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi all!

I'm new to aquariums, i have a 300 LED strip total 36W to light up my tank I olny have a couple of plants but they don't grew in the last month (since i started the tank), the substrate is wild dirt covered with stream sand. I plan to add more plants and also plan to add another strip of LED with 72 W total (the tank will have 108 W in total), no my question is: Too much light can do damages to my tanks? 
I'm planning to be able to make 3 sets of 36W each and create a solar cycle like this:
7 to 8 AM: 1 Strip
8 to 11 AM: 2 Strip
11 to 3 PM: 3 Strip
3 to 6 PM: 2 Strip
6 to 7 PM: 1 Strip
I will use a PLC and make it programmable so I can simulate seasons and light times, also will add a small blue strip to simulate moon cycles.

Cheers


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Need more information. 

What is the distance between the light and substrate?
How big is your tank?


----------



## Difrano (Apr 17, 2011)

FishFlow said:


> Need more information.
> 
> What is the distance between the light and substrate?
> How big is your tank?


Crap i forgot it,

My tank is a standard 55 Gal, and have like 3" of substrate.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think you may be the guinea pig in this one. LEDs are great, but unless someone has something similar that has boldly gone before you to be the test subject, afraid you'll just have to wait and see how it performs for you.

What kelvin are the LEDs?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello D...

I think you're making the lighting subject way too complex. All you need to grow most aquatic plants is a couple of 6500K, T8 or T12 florescent bulbs. Put the light strip on a timer set for 12 hours on and 12 off.

Dose a little "trace elements" fert along with the kind the fish produce and you're "good to go". There's no need to make a mountain out of a mole hill.

Just a thought.

B


----------



## Difrano (Apr 17, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> What kelvin are the LEDs?


6000k-8000k according to Chinese manufacturer, but remember that it doesn't mean that is the right spectrum for plants.



BBradbury said:


> Hello D...
> 
> I think you're making the lighting subject way too complex. All you need to grow most aquatic plants is a couple of 6500K, T8 or T12 florescent bulbs. Put the light strip on a timer set for 12 hours on and 12 off.
> 
> ...


I'm an electronic engineer and have a lot of components sitting around doing nothing and think about this as my little garage project for this year, i'll have a lot of fun with it. I already purchased a 76 W strip and a RGB strip.... Waiting for then to arrive and to have time to start messing with them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Difrano said:


> 6000k-8000k according to Chinese manufacturer, but remember that it doesn't mean that is the right spectrum for plants..


Actually, it is perfect for plants. Plants need light in the 5500-10000 kelvin range. Why do you think it is not the right spectrum?

If your plants aren't growing and this is the spectrum, then you either don't have enough light or you don't leave it on long enough.


----------



## Difrano (Apr 17, 2011)

Difrano said:


> 6000k-8000k according to Chinese manufacturer, but remember that it doesn't mean that is the right spectrum for plants.


I must has been asleep when i wrote this, What i mean to say is:

Ever if it is the right k values for plants, it not necessary means that this kind of light have the right wavelengths required by them, it should be ok but maybe need to decompose the light and see what wavelength shows up.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nope. You can shop by wavelength or Kelvin. A light in the right Kelvin will equate to one in the right wavelength. At least in bulbs. I don't think light diodes are different.


----------

